# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  हरियाणा दर्शन : मेरी नज़र से ........

## Sumer S. Siswal

दोस्तों आप सब के सामने इस सूत्र में हरियाणा की तश्वीरे डालूँगा जो 

मैंने या तो खुद ली हैं या अन्य किसी साईट से ली है l

लेकिन है हरियाणा से ............

मैं अन्य मित्रों से भी उम्मीद करूँगा की वे सूत्र में जो भी तश्वीर डाले वो हरियाणा से सम्बंधित हो l

अन्य मित्रों से सहयोग की उम्मीद है चाहे वो चित्र के रूप में हो या अच्छे/बुरे कमेन्ट के रूप में हो l


आज 12/04/2012 से मैं सभी मित्रों के सामने एक बात कहना चाहूँगा कि 

आज से सूत्र कि गति धीमी हो सकती है क्योंकि मैंने निर्णय लिया है कि आगे यहाँ जो भी चित्र 

अप-लोड करूँगा जो मैंने खुद से लिए हो l 

आप सभी मित्रों से सहयोग कि उम्मीद करूँगा l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

सूत्र की शुरुआत हरियणा की असली चोपाल से .....

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

कथनी ओर करनी में फर्क......

----------


## MALLIKA

बढ़िया सूत्र के लिए बधाई !

और साथ में रिक्वेस्ट समझिये या हुक्म ! 

मुझे हरियाणा के आपके द्वारा खिचे गए चित्र चाहिए !
वो भी मशहूर जगहों के !

क्यूंकि मैं कभी हरियाणा नहीं गयी हूँ !
हरयाणा रोड पर डेल्ही का लगभग लास्ट " हिरन कूदना " तक गयी हूँ !

आगे आप मुझे दिखायेंगे !
साथ में हरयाना के " लवर्स पॉइंट " भी मुझे देखने है !

अंत में फिर से बढ़िया सूत्र  के निर्माण की बधाई !

++++रेपो आपका उदार रहा !
कल अगर मैं भूल भी जाऊं तो आप मुझे सन्देश भेज कर मांग सकते है !

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

कुरुक्षेत्र स्थित विश्व का सबसे बड़ा भारतीय झंडा.....

----------


## MALLIKA

> कथनी ओर करनी में फर्क......



मित्र हरयाणवी जी अच्छे चित्रों से सुरुवात कीजिये !
प्लीज !
आपके प्रदेश की गलत छवि प्रस्तुत होगी !

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> मित्र हरयाणवी जी अच्छे चित्रों से सुरुवात कीजिये !
> प्लीज !
> आपके प्रदेश की गलत छवि प्रस्तुत होगी !


आदरणीय मित्र हर सिक्के के दो पहलु होते है ओर सिक्के के दोनों पहलु नज़र आने चाहिए l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> बढ़िया सूत्र के लिए बधाई !
> 
> 
> 
> ++++रेपो आपका उदार रहा !
> कल अगर मैं भूल भी जाऊं तो आप मुझे सन्देश भेज कर मांग सकते है !




जब दिल करे दे देना, कह कर नहीं मांगता मैं l
और आपकी फरमाइश पूरी करने की कोशिश करूँगा l

----------


## MALLIKA

हरियाणा पुलिस का लोगो !

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

देशां मैं देश हरियाणा जित दूध दही का खाणा........

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

भरतवंशी सुदास ने इस प्रदेश से ही अपना विजय अभियान प्रारंभ किया और आर्यों कि शक्ति को संगठित किया और आगे चल कर सुदूर-पूर्व और दक्षिण में अपनी शक्ति को बढ़ाया और उन्ही भरतवंशियों के नाम पर आगे चल कर पुरे राष्ट्र का नाम ‘भारत’ पड़ा l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

महाभारत काल से शताब्दियों पूर्व आर्यवंशी कुरुओं से यही पर कृषि-युग का आरंभ किया l पौराणिक कथाओ के अनुसार कुरुओं ने माँ सरस्वती के 48 कोस के उपजाऊ प्रदेश को सबसे पहले कृषि योग्य बनाया l और इसी कारण उस 48 कोस कृषि योग्य धरती को *कुरुक्षेत्र* का नाम दिया गया जो आज भी भारतीय संस्कृति में पवित्र और पूजनीय क्षेत्र माना जाता है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आर्य काल से ही यहाँ गण परम्परा को स्वीकार किया गया गया है l गाँव के एक समूह को जनपद कहते थे l जनपद कि शासन गावों से चुने गए प्रतिनिधि सम्हालते थे l और इसी प्रकार कई जनपद मिलकर एक गण स्थापित करते थे और एक गण एक व्यवस्थित राजनैतिक इकाई का रूप धारण करता था l गणसभा कि स्थापना जनपदों द्वारा भेजे गए सदस्यों से संपन्न होती थी l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

इस प्रदश कि महानगरी दिल्ली ने अनके साम्राज्यों के उत्थान-पतन देखें परन्तु यहाँ के जन-जीवन में उन सब परिवर्तनों का कोई प्रभाव देखने को नहीं मिला क्योंकि इस प्रदेश के लोगो ने कभी अपने जीवन में बाहरी हस्तक्षेप कभी सहन नहीं किया l प्राचीन सिक्को,मोहरों, ठप्पो, मुद्राओ,शिलालेखों तथा अन्य एतिहासिक प्रमाणों के आधार पर पता चलता है कि यौधेय शक्ति का उदय ईसा पूर्व कि चौथी शताब्दी में हुआ और उसने पुरे एक हज़ार वर्ष तक इस भू-भाग पर अपना आधिपत्य बनाये रखा l यौधेय के सिक्के सतलुज और यमुना में के पुरे भू-भाग में कहीं कहीं प्राप्त हुए है l आचार्य भगवानदेव ने रोहतक के खोखरा कोट तथा अन्य कई स्थानों से यौधेय काल कि बहुमूल्य सामग्री जुटाई है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

हर्षकाल में भी यह पूरा प्रदेश अनेक जनपदों में बटा था l इस काल में जनपदों और गण कि यह परम्परा यहाँ राजनैतिक व्यवस्था का आधार बनी रही l राजा हर्षवर्धन के पूर्वजों ने श्रीकंठ जनपद से ही शक्ति संगठित कि थी l हर्ष के पिता प्रभाकर वर्धन ने स्थाणविश्वर(थानेश  वर) में बैठकर ही एक शक्तिशाली साम्राज्य कि शक्ति को बाध्य था l वर्धन वंश का सबसे प्रतापी शासक हर्षवर्धन था l जिन्होंने हरियाणा समेत पुरे भारत में एक शक्तिशाली साम्राज्य कि स्थापना कि l चीनी भिक्षु हेनसांग ने हर्ष कि राजधानी स्थाणविश्वर(थानेश  वर) के वैभव और समृधि का बहुत ही सुन्दर वर्णन किया था l बाण भट्ट ने अपने हर्षचरित नामक ग्रन्थ में उस समय के हरियाणा प्रदेश के जन-जीवन का सुन्दर चरित्र-चित्रण किया है l सम्राट हर्षवर्धन कि मृत्यु के पश्चात यहाँ का जन-जीवन अस्त-व्यस्त हो गया l लगातार बाहरी आक्रमण होते रहे l लेकिन यहाँ के लोगो ने अपनी शक्ति और दृढ निश्चय से आंतरिक सामाजिक व्यवस्था बनाये रखी उसे  नष्ट नहीं होने दिया l 1014 ईo में महमूद गजनवी ने थानेश्वर पर आक्रमण करके चक्रतीर्थ स्वामिन कि मूर्ति तथा अनेक मंदिरों को नष्ट-भ्रष्ट किया l हरियाणा के तोमर शासको ने गजनवियों को भगाने के लिए तात्काली अनेक शासको से मदद मांगी लेकिन किसी ने मदद नहीं कि l अतः ग्यारहवीं शताब्दी में हरियाणा के तोमर शासको को गजनवी वंश, कश्मीर के लोहार शासको और राजस्थान के चौहान शासकों के विरोध का सामना करना पड़ा l बाहरवीं शताब्दी(1131-56) में चौहान शासक अर्नोराजा ने हरियाणा पर आक्रमण कर तोमरो को पराजित कर दिया l दिल्ली तथा हरियाणा पर 1156 में विग्रहराज चतुर्थ ने विजय प्राप्त कर तोमरो को दिल्ली और हंसी से विस्थापित कर दिया इस विजय ने चौहान वंश को भारत कि सर्वोच्च शक्ति बना दिया क्यों कि तोमरो का दिल्ली और हरियाणा पराधिकार उनकी भारतीय प्रतिष्ठा का सूचक बना हुआ था l शुरू से ही भारत कि राजनीती में दिल्ली कजा अहम स्थान रहा है l 1191 में दिल्ली के चौहान शासक पृथ्वीराज चौहान ने मोहम्मद गोरी को परास्त किया था लेकिन 1192 के दूसरे युद्ध में मुहम्मद गौरी के हाथो परास्त होकर मारा गया और इसके साथ ही दिल्ली के साथ साथ हरियाणा पर भी मुस्लिमों का अधिपत्य स्थाप्त हो गया l और लंबे समय तक हरियाणा समेत भारत के कई हिस्सों पर मुस्लिमों का अधिपत्य रहा l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

1398 में तैमूर ने भारत पर आक्रमण किया और विजयी होकर घघर नदी के साथ साथ हरियाणा में प्रविष्ट हुआ l तैमूर के आने कि खबर आप्टे ही सिरसा के हिंदू अपने अपने घर छोड छोड कर भाग गए l यहाँ उसे बहुत सी सम्पति हाथ लगी सिरसा के बाद उसने फतेहाबाद पर आक्रमण किया और वहां भी उसने बहुत अधिक लूट-पाट और कत्ले आम किया और वह वहाँ से ये सब करते हुए हिसार, करनाल, कैथल, असंध, तुग्लाक्पुर और सालवन आदि को नष्ट-भ्रष्ट करते हुए पानीपत पहुंचा और पानीपत में भी उसने ये सब दोहराते हुए खूब लूट-पाट की l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

1526 के लगभग भारत की दशा काफी दयनीय थी सम्पूर्ण भारत छोटे छोटे टुकडो में बंटा हुआ था और इसी बात का फायदा उठा कर प्रथम मुग़ल शासक बाबर ने भारत पर आक्रमण किया और बड़ी आसानी से हरियाणा की इपरी सीमा तक अपना अधिकार स्थैप्त करने में कामयाब रहा और पानीपत में आकर दिल्ली के तत्कालीन शासक इब्राहीम लोदी और बाबर के बिच घमासान युद्ध हुआ लोदी को पराजित कर उसने दिल्ली पर सरलता से अधिकार कर लिया और प्रशासन चलाने के लिए उसने हरियाणा को चार हिसो में बाँट दिया बाबर की मृत्य के पश्चात उसके पुत्र हुमायूं की शासन काल में भी ज्यों का त्यों चलता रहा l 1540 में हरियाणा के तकलीन सरदार शेरशाह शुरी ने हुमायूँ से प्रदेश का शासन चीन लिया और उसने हरियाणा की और विशेष ध्यान दिया और हरियाणा के किसानो की स्थिति बेहतर बनाने के लिए अनेक कार्य किये l शेरशाह की मौत के बाद 1555 के बाद हुमायूँ ने अपने खोये हुए राज्य पर पुनः अधिकार स्थापित कर लिया l हुमायूँ के बाद उसका पुत्र अकबर राजगद्दी पर बैठा उस समय रिवाड़ी में हेमचंद्र(हेमू) का शासन था, जो की अकबर का प्रबल शत्रु था l हेमू ने लगभग 22 लडियाँ लड़ी थी जिनमे वो एक बार भी पराजित नहीं हुआ था l हेमू ने शाही छत्र के निचे बैठ कर आपने आप को दिल्ली का बादशाह घोषित कर दिया था जिसके फलस्वरूप 1556 में अकबर और हेमू के बिच पानीपत की दूसरी लड़ाई लड़ी गई और उसमे हेमू को पराजय का मुंह देखना पड़ा l उसके बाद मुग़ल शासक ने हरियाणा के सुधार कार्य के लिए अनेक कार्य किये l मुग़ल शासक औरंगजेब ने हिन्दुओ पर भीषण अत्याचार किये और हरियाणा के लोगो पर उसने कमरतोड कर लगा दिए जिसके फलस्वरूप उसे नारनौल के सतनामियों के विरोधी बना लिया l और ये विद्रोह धीरे धीरे संघर्ष के रूप में उभर कर सामने आया और औरंगजेब की मौत के बाद धीरे धीरे हरियाणा से मुगलों का अधिपत्य समाप्त होता चल गया l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

1754 में आलमगीर (मराठो द्वारा बनाया गया शासक) ने मराठों केप्रति कृतज्ञता प्रकट करते हुए उन्हें हरियाणा का पवित्र स्थान कुरुक्षेत्र प्रदान किया l और इसके उपरांत मराठे धीरे धीरे समस्त उत्तर भारत पर अपना अधिपत्य स्थापित करते चले गए l 1787 में आयरलैंड में टिप्परेरी नामक स्थान का निवासी जार्ज टामस दिल्ली आया और बेगम सरू की फौज में शमील हो गया और धीरे धीरे फौज में तरक्की करते करते उसने अपना एक स्वतंत्र राज्य स्थापित करने का संकल्प लिया और हंसी के दुर्ग को टामस ने अपनी राजधानी घोषित किया और धीरे धीरे अपने राज्य का विस्तार करना आरंभ कर दिया l उस समय सिख उसका सामना करने लगे हुए थे और उसने अवसर देख कर जींद पर आक्रमण कर उसे अपने अधिकार में ले लिए परन्तु एक सिख सरदार बोगेन ने टॉमस का पीछा करते हुए उसे हंसी में घेर लिया और अंत में सितम्बर 1801 में टॉमस ने आत्मसमर्पण कर दिया और 1802 में बहरामपुर नामक स्थान पर उसका देहांत हो गया l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

1798 में लार्ड वेलेजली कंपनी के गवर्नर जनरल बनकर भारत आया और और उसने विस्तारवादी योजना बने l 1803 में सुर्जीअर्जन की संधि के अनुसार दौलतराव सिंधिया ने अंग्रेजो को अपने अधिकार में आने वाले क्षेत्रो के साथ साथ हरियाणा को भी सौंप दिया l हरियाणा में गुडगाँव के मेव, अहीर और गुज्जरो ने रोहतक के जाटों ने, हिस्सर ने बिश्नोई और जाटों ने करनाल और कुरुक्षेत्र के राजपूत, रोड और सैनी और सिक्खो ने ब्रिस्तिश ततः उनके द्वारा नियुक्त गए स्थानीय सरदारों का लंबे समय तक पुरजोर विरोध किया किन्तु अंत में 1809-10 तक समस्त हरियाणा पर अंग्रेजो का अधिकार हो चूका था l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

1857 के सिपाही विद्रोह में भी हरियाणा के शूरवीरों के योगदान को दरकिनार नहीं किया जा सकता l झज्जर व बहादुरगढ़ के नवाबों, बल्लभगढ़ व रेवाड़ी के राजा राव तुलाराम के राज्य छीन लिए गए l फिर ये राज्य या तो ब्रिटिश साम्राज्य में मिला दिए गए या नाभा, पटियाला और जींद के शासको को सौंप दिए गए l इसके बाद  स्वतंत्र भारत में हरियाणा और पंजाब राज्य को एक बना दिया गया l और एक लंबे संघर्ष के बाद 1 नवम्बर  1966 को आधुनिक हरियाणा राज्य भारत के 17वें राज्य के रूप में अस्तित्व में आया l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

*खनिज पदार्थ, वन एवं पर्यावरण* हरियाणा के विभिन्न क्षेत्रो में अनके खनिज पदार्थ पाए जाते है l लेकिन यहाँ पाए जाने वाले मुझी खनिज पदार्थो में मुख्य स्थान स्लेट का पत्थर, चुने का पत्थर, शोरा, चीनी मिटटी, मैगनीज, अभ्रक, कच्चा लोहा, संगमरमर, तांबा आदि प्राकृतिक खनिज पदार्थ यहाँ प्रचुर मात्रा में पाए जाते है l
महेंद्रगढ़ में कच्चा लोहा, संगमरमर, चुने का पत्थर, ताम्बा, मैग्नीज, अभ्रक इत्यादि प्रचुर मात्रा में उपलब्ध है l इसके साथ साथ गुडगाँव में भवन निर्माण की सामग्री जैसे की बजरी, रेत, कंकर, तथा पत्थर इत्यादि और वही रेवाड़ी में कुण्ड नामक स्थान पर स्लेट के पत्थर के अथाह भंडार भरे पड़े है l यहाँ पर पाए जाने वाले पत्थरों को तराश कर भवन निर्माण के लिए स्लेटें तैयार की जाती है  l और इस खनिज के मामले में प्रकृति ने भिवानी को तो ऐसा वरदान दिया जो अपने आप ही एक अलग चीज़ है, जो पुरे भारत वर्ष में सिर्फ यहाँ ही पाया जाता है उसक नाम है ‘हिलता पत्थर’ यहाँ पत्थर भिवानी के दादरी तहसील के अंतर्गत कलियाणा नामक गाँव में ही पाया जाता है ऐसा कहा जाता है l इसके अतिरिक्त भिवानी जिले के अंतर्गत तोशाम तहसील तो खनिज पदार्थो का खज़ाना कहा जाता है यहाँ पायी जाने वाली अरावली पर्वत श्रृंखला में अनेको बहुमूल्य खनिज के असीमित भंडार भरे पड़े है l  जिन पर कई कंपनियां अलग अलग तरह के अनुसन्धान के ज़रिये खनिजों का पता लगाने के अथक प्रयास कर रही है l इसके अतिरिक्त हिसार और करनाल में शोरा, रोहतक में चूना और फरीदाबाद में बजरी के भंडार भरे पड़े है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

हरियाणा राज्य के कुल भू-भाग के लगभग 6.6% भू-भाग (2900 वर्ग की. मी. के लगभग) पर ही वन क्षेत्र विकसित है l जिनमे शीशम, किकर, पीपल, आम, बड, नीम, जामुन, कैर इत्यादि बहुतायत मात्र में पाए जाते है l राज्य में समय समय पर पर्यावरण के सरक्षण हेतु समय समय पर वृक्षारोपण के कार्यक्रम चलते रहते है जिसके तहत राज्य सर्कार द्वारा अप्रैल 2005 से दिसम्बर 2005 तक लगभग 370 लाख वृक्ष रोपित किये गए l तथा लगभग 200 लाख वृक्ष निशुल्क बांटे गए l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

*कृषि* हरियाणा की लगभग 65% से अधिक जनसँख्या की जीविका का मुख्य स्त्रोत कृषि है l और राज्य के सकल घरेलु उत्पाद में कृषि का 26% के लगभग योगदान है l गेंहू, चावल, ज्वार, बाजरा, मक्का, जौ, गन्ना, कपास, दलहन, तिलहन, और आलू राज्य की प्रमुख फसलें है l फसलों में विविधता लाने के लिए गन्ना, कपास, तिलहन, सब्जियां एयर फलों जैसी नकदी फसलें अधिक उगाई जा रही है l कैथल से लगभग 29 की. मी. दूर हरियाणा कृषि विश्वविद्यालय क्षेत्रीय परिसर कोल भी हरित क्रांति को बढ़ावा देने में मील का पत्थर साबित हो रहा है l यह लगभग 166 एकड़ में फैला हुआ है l यह संसथान किसानो को उन्नत किस्म के बिज उपलब्ध भी करवाता है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

हरियाणा का बासमती चावल के निर्यात में देश का प्रथम स्थान है l
हरियाणा एक कृषि प्रधान प्रदेश है l और कृषि के लिए पानी की बहुत आवश्यकता होती है l और पानी की आवश्यकता वर्षा से पूरी होती है l और हरियाणा में इतनी वर्षा नहीं होती की वह खेतों की आवश्यकता पूरी कर सके इसीलिए हरियाणा के किसान पूर्ण रूप से वर्षा पर निर्भर नहीं है l वर्षा की कमी पूरी करने के लिए हम कई साधन अपनाते है l राज्य की लगभग 84% भाग में सिंचाई के पर्याप्त साधन मौजूद है l कुल सिंचित भूमि का 48.36 % नहरों द्वारा, 51.12% नलकूपों द्वारा और 0.52% अन्य साधनों द्वारा सींचा जाता है l हरियाणा में सिंचाई के प्रमुख साधन नहरे, कुएँ, व नलकूप है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

उपरोक्त तो  बस एक ट्रेलर है पूरी फिल्म यहाँ दिखाने में अभी कुछ समय और लगेगा सब कुछ टाइप करना पड़ रहा है अलग अलग पुस्तकों से पढ़ पढ़ कर l

----------


## amol05

*बहुत बदिया मेहनत करी  है जी  आपने  ..............*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> *बहुत बदिया मेहनत करी  है जी  आपने  ..............*


शुक्रिया ज्ञान मुनि जी ये सब मैंने किसी के व्यंग्य बाण के कारण यहाँ लिखना पड़ा वरना मैं इसे पूरा करके ही यहाँ लिखता ......

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

धन्यवाद मित्र, 

और हाँ एक बात इस सूत्र की दी गयी जानकारी को कल मैंने पढ़ा और अपनी डिजिटल लाइब्ररी मे सेव कर लिया

 इतफक से  कल ही मैं चंडीगढ़ के अपने विजिट के दौरान अपने मित्रो के बीच एक चर्चा के मध्य इन तथ्यो को प्रकट कर दोस्तों को काफी इम्प्रेस किया ।  शुक्रिया दोस्त----- शुक्रिया............ मेरा सम्मान स्वीकार करें।

----------


## AGENT VINOD876

good work     ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  hard  work

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> good work     ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  hard  work





> धन्यवाद मित्र, 
> 
> और हाँ एक बात इस सूत्र की दी गयी जानकारी को कल मैंने पढ़ा और अपनी डिजिटल लाइब्ररी मे सेव कर लिया
> 
>  इतफक से  कल ही मैं चंडीगढ़ के अपने विजिट के दौरान अपने मित्रो के बीच एक चर्चा के मध्य इन तथ्यो को प्रकट कर दोस्तों को काफी इम्प्रेस किया ।  शुक्रिया दोस्त----- शुक्रिया............ मेरा सम्मान स्वीकार करें।


आप दोनों का हार्दिक धन्यवाद

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

*उद्योग* हरियाणा का औद्योगिक ढांचा बहुत ही मज़बूत है l प्रदेश में 1,350 के लगभग बड़ी और मध्यम स्तर की तथा 81,000 के लगभग लघु उद्योग हरियाणा की प्रगति में दिन-रात सहयोग कर रही है l हरियाणा में लगभग हर वास्तु का निर्माण होता है l प्रदेश कारों. ट्रैक्टरों, मोटरसाइकिलों, साइकिलों, रेफ्रिजरेटरों और वैज्ञानिक उपकरणों के निर्माण में अग्रणी स्थान रखता है l हरियाणा विश्व बाज़ार में बासमती चावल का सबसे बड़ा निर्यातक प्रदेश है होने के साथ पानीपत का पचरंगा आचार, हथकरघे की बनी वस्तुएं और कालीन विश्वभर में प्रसिद्ध है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

राज्य सरकार गुडगाँव में IMT, मानेसर के विस्तार के अलावा फरीदाबाद, रोहतक और जगाधरी में औद्योगिक आदर्श नगर स्थापित कर रही है l पानिपर में 33,000 करोड कि लागत से पेट्रो रसायन केद्र कि स्थापना कि जा चुकी है l लगभग 2,000 करोड कि लागत से कुण्डली-मानेसर-पलवल एक्सप्रेस राजमार्ग विकसित किया जा रहा है, जिसका लगभग आधे से अधिक कार्य किया जा चूका है जिसके बनने से राज्य के प्रमुख औद्योगिक नगर आपस में जुड सकेंगे तथा इसके आस-पास अन्य औधोगिक नगर भी स्थापित करने कि सरकार कि योजना है l राज्य बहादुरगढ़ व रोहतक में नई औद्योगिक संपदाएं विकसित करके तथा सोनीपत, राई, कुण्डली और बड़ी में औधोगिक ढांचे का विस्तार करके आर्थिक विकास को बढ़ावा दिया है l निकट भविष्य में राज्य सरकार अम्बाला, साहा, यमुनानगर, बरवाला, करनाल, रोहतक और कैथल में भी औधोगिक संपदा के विस्तार की योजना बना रही है l हाल के कुछ वर्षों पूर्व ही भारतीय तेल निगम ने पानीपत में 5,000 करोड का निवेश से पैरेक्सीलीन/PTA की स्थापना कर हरियाणा के औद्योगिक विकास में योगदान किया है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

*परिवहन व्यवस्था* हरियाणा में परिवहन का मुख्य साधन सड़क एवं रेल मार्ग है एक छोटा सा प्रदेश होने के कारण यहाँ हवाई  मार्गो का अधिक विकास नहीं हुआ l हरियाणा में लगभग सभी गाँवों और कस्बो को एक दूसरे से पक्की सडको के द्वारा जोड़ा गया है l जब 1947 में देश आज़ाद हुआ था उस समय हरियाणा में पक्की सडको की लम्बाई केवल 1895 की. मी. पक्की सड़कें थी l तथा सन 1966 में हरियाणा के गठन के समय पक्की सडको की लम्बाई लगभग 5100 की. मी. थी l और आज इस प्रदेश में पक्की सडको का जाल सा बिछा हुआ है l आज हरियाणा प्रदेश भारत का पहला ऐसा राज्य है जिसक हर गाँव नगरों से पक्की सडको के माध्यम से जुड़ा हुआ है l इस समय हरियाणा में पक्की सडको की लम्बाई लगभग 35,300 की. मी. के लगभग है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

हरियाणा राज्य परिवहन देश का पहला ऐसा राज्य परिवहन है जिसे सबसे दक्ष और लाभ अर्जित करने वाली परिवहन के रूप में घोषित किया गया है l सभी प्रान्तों में हरियाणा राज्य परिवहन ने अपनी लोकप्रियता को स्थाई किया है l आज हरियाणा राज्य परिवहन की लोकप्रियता इस चरम पर है की लोग घंटो इंतज़ार करना बेहतर समझते है किसी और अन्य राज्य परिवहन के सफर करने की अपेक्षा l हरियाणा में लगभग 37 छोटे-बड़े बस डिपो है तथा लगभग 92 बस स्टैंड है जिनमे लगभग 3860 के करीब के करीब बसे उनकी शोभा बढ़ा रही है जो की प्रतिदिन लगभग 11.17 लाख की. मी. का फासला तय करती हुई लगभग 11.15 लाख यात्रिओं को उनके गंतव्य तक पहुंचती है l इसके बेड़े में 18,500 के लगभग कर्मचारी कार्यरत है जो की इस परिवहन की गरिमा को दिन – प्रतिदिन बढ़ा रहे है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

रेल परिवहन के मामले में हरियाणा का इतना अधिक विकास नहीं हुआ है जितना की होना चाहिए था l भारत के कुल रेलमार्गो का 6% ही हरियाणा के हिस्से में आता है l हरियाणा में 1966-67 के दौरान रेल मार्ग 3245 की. मी. के लगभग था जो अब 3738 की. मी. के लगभग है l

----------


## TTANUJJAIN

thik keh ss bhai

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

kamal kar diya bhai ye baat to hame bhinahi pata thi

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*:speaker: :speaker: >>>>* बहुत बड़िया काम........... संगवा कर रखने लायक ... 


क्या ऐसे ही तथ्य आप हरियाणा के मुख्य जिलो के बारे मे बता सकते है......... और अगर हरियाणा के लालों, जिनहोने देश को समाज को दिशा दी, की बात हो जाए तो सोने पे सुहागा........

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> *:speaker: :speaker: >>>>* बहुत बड़िया काम........... संगवा कर रखने लायक ... 
> 
> 
> क्या ऐसे ही तथ्य आप हरियाणा के मुख्य जिलो के बारे मे बता सकते है......... और अगर हरियाणा के लालों, जिनहोने देश को समाज को दिशा दी, की बात हो जाए तो सोने पे सुहागा........



मैं आपको पूरी दुकान खिलाने तैयारी में  हूँ और आप सिर्फ एक बर्फी मांग रहे है l
थोडा इंतज़ार करिये, आपको जिला स्तर तो छोडिये, ग्राम पंचायत स्तर की जानकारी उपलब्ध करवाऊंगा l

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

मतलब डाईबीटीज़ करवा कर ही मानोगे.......... (मज़ाक)

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

*शिक्षा*  हरियाणा को राज्य का दर्ज़ा मिलने के बाद हरियाणा ने शिक्षा के क्षेत्र में सबसे अधिक गति से उन्नति की है जिस समय हरियाणा का उदय हुआ उस समय हरियाणा का साक्षरता दर केवल 20% था और अब 2011 में हरियाणा की साक्षरता दर 76.64% है l वर्ष 2011के आकंडो के अनुसार शिक्षा का स्तर उठाने के लिए हरियाणा में लगभग 13052 प्राइमरी स्कूल, 3476 मिडिल स्कूल, 3306 हाई स्कूल, 2576 सीनियर स्कूल, 654 कोलेज, 151 पोलिटेक्निक कोलेज, 109 औद्यगिक प्रशिक्षण संस्थान (I.T.I.), 65 व्यावसायिक शिक्षा संस्थान (B.Ed), 141 इंजीनियरिंग कोलेज, 4 आयुर्वेदिक कोलेज, 32 बी.फार्मेसी संस्थान, 8 विश्वविद्यालय, 20 नवोदय विद्यालय, 112 केंद्रीय विद्यालय, 157 MBA कोलेज तथा 54 MCA कोलेज वो राजकीय संस्थान है जो हरियाणा को साक्षर करने में जी-जान से जुटे हुए है और इनके अतिरिक्त निजी संस्थान भी अपने स्तर पर मेहनत कर रहे है

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

हरियाणा ऐसा राज्य है जहाँ प्रारंभिक शिक्षा निशुल्क और अनिवार्य है l प्रदेश सरकार ने वर्ष 1985-86 में 10+2+3 शिक्षा प्रणाली लागू कर दी थी l इस प्रणाली के लागू होने से प्रदेश राष्ट्रीय शिक्षा प्रणाली की मुख्य धारा के साथ जुड गया है

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

प्रदेश में प्रौढ़ शिक्षा पर भी जोर दिया गया है l इस समय हरियाणा में लगभग 6000 से भी अधिक प्रौढ़ शिक्षा केद्र काम कर रहे है l राज्य में पंजाबी को बढ़ावा देने के लिए इसे प्राथमिक भाषा में दूसरे दर्जे पर रखा गया है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

bahut mehnat kari hao dost aapne ++

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

भाई ,,,

आगे का इंतजार है.... मैं तो पूरी दुकान की आस लगा कर बैठ गया........

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आचार्य जी मिठाई सजाने में उतना समय नहीं लगता जितना बनाने में लगता है...

जो आपने ज़रा से देर में कॉपी-पेस्ट कर डाली वो सब पढ़ने और टाइप करने में 20 दिन लगे थे मुझे 

और अभी आगे कम से कम 15 दिन बाद पुरे दो जिलो की जानकारी आपके सामने पोस्ट करूँगा

----------


## devd131

कती ये लटठ गाड दिया भाई……………………।  ये सारी जझा देखी है भाई …। गन्नोर हो के अपणे मामा के गाम मै जए करू तो दीख ही जा है… और सब बडीया है ना कोई काम हो तो बता दिये भाई … काली मत मानीए

----------


## ramsingh111

हरयाणा में भ्रूण हत्या दर में कमी आइ हे

----------


## Umar Shekh

रोजगार के अवसर प्रदान करने में हरियाणा का सबसे पहला स्थान है और दुसरे स्थान पर गुजरात है

----------

